# 2nd Karting endurance race. **PAYMENT NOW DUE**



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

*UPDATES...

1. Teams are now 100% confirmed. thanks everyone. see you on the 14th.

2. Remember the new times are as follows:

4:45pm - Arrival, Sign in, Suits and Helmets allocated, Briefing 
5:45pm - 15 min practice 
6:00pm - Race Starts 
7:30pm - Race Ends 
7:45pm - De-Brief, Trophies, Beer etc*

___________________________________________________

The Details are...

*The price is Â£30 each *as i know the guys there well. Its normally Â£45 each if you were to organise this yourself! Â£30 covers the helmets, race suits, gloves (although last time they were very very short on gloves so maybe take your own), karts, fuel, trophy for the top 3 teams. No hidden costs on the day (apart from if you want to buy a drink or food etc)

*The date is Saturday 14th January 2006.* 4:45pm arrival and briefing. 5:45pm on track Race Start.

*It is important you arrive on time. Anyone missing briefing cannot race!!*

THE RACE

The race format will be as follows:

Teams of 3
15mins Team Practice (so 5 mins each)
Rolling start in random order (I have asked that they bunch us behind a 'safety kart' this time)
90min (1.5hrs) race (actual driving time per driver is 30mins)
GT2 twin engine karts good for about 55mph

New times are

*4:45pm *- Arrival, Sign in, Suits and Helmets allocated, Briefing 
*5:45pm *- 15 min practice 
*6:00pm *- Race Starts 
*7:30pm *- Race Ends 
*7:45pm *- De-Brief, Trophies, Beer etc

THE TRACK

The track is approx 900m long and can be seen in the pictures attached.










The address is

Rye House Kart Raceway
Rye Road
Hoddesdon
Herts - EN11 0EH

If you click on this link CLICK HERE you will see a map with a red circle where the track is

I need 30 people minimum for this to go ahead.

thanks.

*ALSO* I thought id mention... this is not exclusively for forum members. If you have a friend or 2 you think would do it then invite them aswell as to be honest i doubt we will get all 30 from the forum anyway! Cheers! (obviously please tell me if you DO know someone that can come so i can keep track of numbers! TA)

Please can everyone let me know their full names aswell and also the full names of their friends that are coming to race.

Also....you will be pleased to know... I spoke to my mate and they are having intermediate tyres cut over xmas so even if it is a wet race in january they will have the tyres to cope with it.
___________________________________________________

SO FAR - *Green = Paid*

*CORRADO FORUM*

*Jedi-Knight83 - (Nathan Willits)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 1 - (Stuart McLean)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 2 - (Mat Crowe)
Dinkus - (Dom Scott)
andi - (Andi Taylor)
m985 sso - (Robert Courtneidge)
m985 sso Mate 1 - (Robin O'Toole)
m985 sso Mate 2 - (James Watson)
vwcvr6 - (Krish Bodiratne)
kevhaywire - (Kevin Hayward)
andi Mate 1 - (Paul Nolleth)
andi Mate 2 - (Patrick Phillips)*

*CRX UK FORUM*

*iain - (Iain Edwards)
Shad - (Simon Hoade)
Daz81 - (Darren Honour)*

*SELOC ELISE FORUM*

*Seloc 1 - (Vlad Sinani)
Seloc 2 - (Andrei Makarov)
Seloc 4 - (Andre Henderson-Stewart)
Liam - (Liam Crilly)
Seloc 5 - (Ivan Pavlov)
Seloc 3 - (Artem Bezbasheniy)
alunr - (Alun Rowe)
Seloc 6 - (Roman Vysotskyy)
Simonf - (Simon Foden)*

*TT Forum*

*Scotty - (Paul Scott)
Scotty Mate 1 - (Dan Kirwan-Taylor)
Scotty Mate 2 - (Paul Dye)*

*MISC*

*Essex Autospray 1 - (Dave Allen)
Essex Autospray 2 - (Martyn Clarke)
Essex Autospray 3 - (Bert Wildman)
Ipswich audi 1 - (Paul Osbourne)
Ipswich audi 2 - (Chris Freeman)
Ipswich audi 3 - (Jonny Ractcliff)
Extra 1 - (Kenneth Chin)
Extra 2 - (Andre Piatibratov)
Extra 3 - (Adam Goodridge)
Extra 4 - (Max Golovenko) 
Extra 5 - (Yuriy Ganfeld) 
Extra 6 - (Igor Fedorov)*

*39 / 60 available slots filled and paid for.*

NOTE: Available spaces increased from 42 to 60
___________________________________________________

*!!PAYMENT!!*

Payment is required in full. This is because i have to pay for the whole thing on my card before the event. I know its quite far in the future but you can pay now and it will secure your space.

All payments will be fully refundable up until the time i pay for the track... which is normally a couple of weeks before the race!

After that time any person dropping out will only receive a refund if i manage to find another paying participant to fill the vacant space!

Refunds would be via cheque or bank transfer and will be Â£30 (even if you paid slightly more for paypal)



___________________________________________________

*TEAMS*

Once you have paid you will be allocated a team (unless you have organised your own team)
The start will be a rolling grid in a random order so dont worry if your team gets a high number.... it doesnt mean you will start at the back.

*1 - JK Racing*

Jedi-Knight83 - (Nathan Willits)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 1 - (Stuart McLean)
Jedi-Knight83 Mate 2 - (Mat Crowe)

*2 - BellyKarters*

Scotty - (Paul Scott)
Scotty Mate 1 - (Dan Kirwan-Taylor)
Scotty Mate 2 - (Paul Dye)

*3 - Corrado Forum*

Dinkus - (Dom Scott)
kevhaywire - (Kevin Hayward)
vwcvr6 - (Krish Bodiratne)

*4 - EssexAutospray*

Essex Autospray 1 - (Dave Allen)
Essex Autospray 2 - (Martyn Clarke)
Essex Autospray 3 - (Bert Wildman)

*5 - TBC*

andi - (Andi Taylor)
andi Mate 1 - (Paul Nolleth)
andi Mate 2 - (Patrick Phillips)

*6 - Minardi*

m985 sso - (Robert Courtneidge)
m985 sso Mate 1 - (Robin O'Toole)
m985 sso Mate 2 - (James Watson)

*7 - CRX-UK 1*

iain - (Iain Edwards)
Shad - (Simon Hoade)
Daz81 - (Darren Honour)

*8 - Racing Pumas*

Ipswich audi 1 - (Paul Osbourne)
Ipswich audi 2 - (Chris Freeman)
Ipswich audi 3 - (Jonny Ractcliff)

*9 - Power Maniacs*

Seloc 1 - (Vlad Sinani)
Seloc 2 - (Andrei Makarov)
Seloc 5 - (Ivan Pavlov)

*10 - City Monkeys*

Extra 1 - (Kenneth Chin)
Extra 2 - (Andre Piatibratov)
Extra 3 - (Adam Goodridge)

*11 - Junior Maniacs*

Seloc 4 - (Andre Henderson-Stewart)
Seloc 3 - (Artem Bezbasheniy)
Seloc 6 - (Roman Vysotskyy)

*12 - SELOC*

Liam - (Liam Crilly)
alunr - (Alun Rowe)
Simonf - (Simon Foden)

*13 - North London*

Extra 4 - (Max Golovenko) 
Extra 5 - (Yuriy Ganfeld) 
Extra 6 - (Igor Fedorov)

___________________________________________________

Advertised on:
*
406 coupe forum | Audi-Sport.net | CRX-UK | Honda Revolutions | Junction 29 | RS246 | SELOC | The Corrado Forum | TT Forum | Tyresmoke.net | The VR6 OC *


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

video of the last event can be seen here.

RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE AS


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Jedi-Knight,

looks to me as if we are taking over this forum with ObiWan being a regular too 8)


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

wow, 157 views so far and no interest again from the TT forum :roll:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

just a quick bump for those that havent seen it yet.

oh and i crashed my car today!  BIG crash... bit achy but miraculously im ok.

also... i raced at lakeside today (before my crash) and that will be the venue of the next race some time in april 06.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm in!

Please add a team as follows :

Scotty (Paul Scott)
Dan Kirwan-Taylor
Paul Dye

Payments are being made as I type.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Excelent!!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

right. there are 42 places available and so far 44 people interested. Some of those people are now starting to pay aswell.

It will be first PAID first served with this event. So as soon as your paid you get allocated a team.

Payment is needed by 14th December at the latest...but it may get sold out before then anyway???

Apologies in advance to anyone who doesnt get in on this event though! I will be arranging another one for march or april 06 at the lakeside track.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Payment Now Due*

Right. All the details are still in the first post. *Payment is due before 14th Dec* so that gives me 1 month to collect it all.

It is best if you talk to your fellow forum members to try to organise a team first but if your on your own dont worry.. once you have paid i will just allocate you a team from your forum.

If you are doing a bank transfer *please remember to email me to let me know* as i dont check this every day. Paypal is ok as it will automatically email me.

I'm hoping that the quick, responsive people will pay up fairly quick as then it will give me a couple of weeks to chase the others. :roll:

Cheers!

Nathan


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As I'm already paid and confirmed, does no one else want to challenge my team? 8)


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

yeah thanks scotty. your names are already down on the confirmed list as you will see 8)

i doubt anyone else from here will be up for it though... not that there is alot of room left anyway :roll:

but dont worry... i'm sure there will be enough competition for you :wink:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

date for your diaries

*25th March 2006 - 90 min endurance race at Lakeside Karting Track. Â£35 per person (based on 3 per team). Probably 4pm race start*

no need to reply or comment on this date... just wanted to get it booked early and make everyone aware of it.

Thanks


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Right... after another small cock up!! I have to change the time for this race.

New times are

*4:45pm *- Arrival, Sign in, Suits and Helmets allocated, Briefing 
*5:45pm *- 15 min practice 
*6:00pm *- Race Starts 
*7:30pm *- Race Ends 
*7:45pm *- De-Brief, Trophies, Beer etc

Apologies for the change and of course if you cannot make the new time a full refund is available if you PM or email me.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Reminder to everyone.... THIS SATURDAY!

see you all there

my number if anyone has problems is *07710 494878*

remember we will be starting the briefing whether your their or not and if you miss it you cannot race... sorry track rules not mine.

Arrival at 4:45pm
*Realisticly briefing will probably be about 5:15pm*

Cheers

Nathan


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We were talking about this earlier at work. 8)

50% chance of rain
4-8degrees C.

Should be fun!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

looking good for saturday.

dry at warm enough that we dont freeze our bollocks off

http://www.metoffice.com/lib/includes/f ... nsted.html

see you there

Nathan


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Let's use this site as the weather's better :

http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/UKX ... e=code&y=0


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

haha nice

i like how its raining friday and sunday.... but miraculously its sunny on saturday!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Completely off topic but is your Avatar a picture of your car mashed up??

:?

Just curious.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

jdn said:


> Completely off topic but is your Avatar a picture of your car mashed up??
> :?
> Just curious.


http://the-corrado.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32004&highlight=rip


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> date for your diaries
> 
> *25th March 2006 - 90 min endurance race at Lakeside Karting Track. Â£35 per person (based on 3 per team). Probably 4pm race start*
> 
> ...


At last something closer to me......For a change


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

See the thing is with having a car, you can drive there even if it isn't close! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> See the thing is with having a car, you can drive there even if it isn't close! :roll:


Really im shocked  

Its not me thats the problem....I wont go up their on my tod. So its trying to convince others to make the trek.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You're just such a sensitive chap aren't you :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> You're just such a sensitive chap aren't you :lol:


According to my ex i am hyper sensitive


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Trek... thurrok to rye house is hardly a trek... 40 mins maybe.

Not to worry. i guess your car is for looking at more than driving anyway :lol: it is a TT after all :roll: (ooooh im gonna get a flaming for that!

anyway.... :wink:

www.nathanwillits.com/karting for more info on lakeside race on march 25th

NOTE 11th feb is a private event.

i will be putting up on all forums about the 25th march after this weekends event

thanks


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

looks like were gonna get wet!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You weren't kidding! :lol:

I din't mind the rain but all the oil and crud wasn't pleasant although I didn't realise until I went to get changed. I swallowed a load of that as i had to open the visor to see!

I've never done an event so slippery. You could go lock to lock with out ANY impact at all!

I had a terrible first session and that plus some incidents experienced by my team mates (including crashing in the pit lane!) meant we just missed the podium (4th place).

Quite a fun track that I'd like to try again....in the dry and day light!

Cheers for organising it.

Scotty.

p.s. sorry I couldn't hang about at the end. I'd been out at work all day so left and just managed to get home to put my son to bed.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I would have got you to 1st :lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

cheers scotty... all turned out pretty well despite the weather. Its the first wet race i have done actually and yes it was AMAZINGLY slippy!!!

thanks for coming and organising a team!

i talked to my mate on the way out and he is installing a new timing system and wants some guinea pigs to test it... said it would be dirt cheap (im thinking around a tenner kind of thing) so i'll post up when i know more!

it is a fantastic track and in the dry it is much much better.

thanks again

Nathan


----------

